# Help make a seletion



## oltexasboy1 (Sep 25, 2013)

I *am* going to buy a new dovetail saw. I have it narrowed down to the one by Rob Cosman- $249.00
Bad Axe - $225.00 or the 3 saw set from Veritas - $219.00. This almost sounds like a no brainer to me but
what do I know???? I like the aesthetic pleasure of the bad axe saws but they don't seem to be a whole lot better than Veritas. Anyway, tell me what you think. I am sick of trying to use that $12.00 dovetail saw I got from Sears and something has to be done.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

There is a lot of value in the Veritas set. Mine seem to get the job done. I have not used the Cosman, or the Bad Axe so I can't really compare them head to head. You could always buy a saw from one of the guys here on LJs as well, or maybe a kit would be an option too.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

I moved from the $12 Craftsman dovetail saw to the Veritas. I love it, and I think its a great value. Like Shane, I haven't used the others, but cutting dovetails became so much less frustrating when I made the switch.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

I have the Veritas set and I am very happy-no-- extremely happy with them. Admittedly I was a little put off by the plastic blade backs but they are quite ridgid and the handle is very ergonomic.

I guarantee compared to what you've been using you will be very impressed.

Any reason why Lie Nielsen isn't on your list? I've hear their saw is very nice.

IMO you don't need to invest $200+ in a saw to have a good one. Plus , there's things you can do to doctor up most cheap saws and make decent performers out of them. Take some set out (needs to be .003 each side) and resharpen for ripping. I can give you some ideas about that it you want.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Have the Veritas saws which are very good, Picked up a Gramercy 18 tpi which IMO a big step up. For most thin cuts like to use a Japanese pull saw, got the one I'm using from Lee Valley also.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Check out summerfi's web site. I will probably hae him make me one this fall.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I have the one by Cosman and it is a fine saw…is it better than the others…I can not tell you.


----------



## dyfhid (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm partial to Winsor Saw myself … http://www.winsorsaw.com/dovetailsaws/dovetailsaws.htm


----------



## AZMike (Oct 27, 2012)

I have the Veritas and the Lie Neilson and I MUCH prefer the Veritas. Much easier start on the Veritas.
M


----------



## HornedWoodwork (Jan 28, 2015)

I have the veritas, It's a beauty and I use it all the time. I actually bought a second one so that I can teach kids how to cut dovetails. I'll keep buying them too assuming I ever wear one out.


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

I have the badaxe dovetail saw. It cuts beautifully. Functional work of art. The handle sized to my hand is comfortable. Lots of custom options. I've used the Veritas dovetail and it cut comparable to badaxe but the handle didn't feel as comfortable. Never used cosman saw. I don't like the plastic looking handles. Another saw to consider is the Gramercy at TFWW.


----------



## oltexasboy1 (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks everybody ,I think I decided to get the veritas and of course they are out of stock until august now. Oh well , that will give me time to do a little more looking around. Again thanks for the help.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I have three small saws that are for ripping.My favorite is Made by Mike Wenzloff not sure if he still has a waiting list.His saws are second to none.Just my opinon of course.Here some half blind Dt I cut with his saw.









These were not practice Dt.


----------

